# Relax your rules get f***ed



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

This morning i relaxed my rule regarding 5 or more for uberX,

My rule is you try to turn my Ford Fusion Hybrid into a clown car, your whole group is cancelled, no standing by my car deciding who goes and who stays, because the account holder will 1-start your ass,

But it was 3am, so I relaxed my rule and take 2 and left the other three for another uberX, I also relaxed the wrong pin location rule for another passenger,

i now have the lowest 1-day rating every, I will not relax my rules every again.. My Car, My Rules.. Uber On


My Rules To Protect My Rating:
Having to tell passenger, you can't do this or that = Cancel
Passenger with rating rating (unless high surge) of 4.5 or under = Cancel
3 or more for uber pool = Cancel
5 or more for uberX = Cancel
Call or text, to ask "Where are you?" = Cancel
Call or text, with something like "your ETA was 4 minutes, 5 minutes a go" = Cancel
Call or text within a few seconds, to say you passed the location = Cancel
Call or text about wrong pin location, but don't acknowledge their mistake = Cancel
All passenger(s) under 18 yo = Cancel
Asking you to wait for friend(s) that's coming to car, a few minutes later they need to go look for friend(s) = Cancel
call or text with directions to their location, that's clearly shown in app = Cancel
Telling you, you could have been 1 minutes earlier if you had turned on that other street = Cancel
Not acknowledging any mistake(s) on their part = Cancel
too many to list all, but you get the picture..


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I relaxed my rule and took group of USF students last weekend to the Raymond James Stadium.

They f-Ed up my ratings.

The trip was completely normal. We talked and listened to their music from aux cord, joked about things, offered them gum and they all took.

They bastardized my ratings... And this is unexplainable. Why they do that?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> This morning i relaxed my rule regarding 5 or more for uberX,
> 
> My rule is you try to turn my Ford Fusion Hybrid into a clown car, your whole group is cancelled, no standing by my car deciding who goes and who stays, because the account holder will 1-start your ass,
> 
> ...


your rules seem to be the same as mine guy drop a pin in the wrong location called asking where I was said where you drop the then he gave me his address I said ok I will be ASAP soon as we hanged up waited were I was for five minutes canceled


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Dam I didn't think it was that bad in Fon-tuckey.

Took one there from home and brought another back past home. 2 diff pax, round trip net 84. Ok, ok, I got lucky on the return trip.

Most of that is newbie shit. Most I help, assholes get lower ratings. Glad I don't work the night shift.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> This morning i relaxed my rule regarding 5 or more for uberX,
> 
> My rule is you try to turn my Ford Fusion Hybrid into a clown car, your whole group is cancelled, no standing by my car deciding who goes and who stays, because the account holder will 1-start your ass,
> 
> ...


I agree with denial of service for all of the above, and do exactly the same. It's ironic that a rating system intended to help pax can be the reason why pax disqualify themselves from being picked up.


----------

